# Finding the pig...



## MayrettaClemsonFan (Mar 3, 2015)

Never done this before at all but im watching a whole lot of youtube videos on hog bowhunting. So, Im gonna need a little schooling and im hoping you guys can help. Here goes...

Day 1 of hunting hogs for me. I get to the woods. NOW WHAT? What am I looking for  to know that they are around? I need to know what to look for, listen for, where do the piggies hang out in the woods? Any certain areas of the woods to look in? 

Again, I know nothing and have no one to teach me and cant find any videos to teach me the things I need to know, so m coming to you guys for that help.

Help?


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 4, 2015)

a few ideas for you:
find sources of water. rivers, swamps, creeks etc-hogs tend to stay near water, to stay cool when hot, soil is easier to root up, more food growing or living around water.

look for fresh areas of rooting. look for fresh droppings.

their sense of smell is incredible. stay with the wind in your face as much as possible.

hogs aren't like deer. they don't have established areas. they travel to where the food is. so, you'll have to put a lot of miles on your boots. 

keep track of possible food sources for future hunts.

listen. when hogs are feeding in groups, they tend to be noisy.

the best times, traditionally to spot hogs, are early in the morning, and late in evening.

if pressured, they will leave area, and/or go nocturnal.

for more info hit the "search" button above and type in "hogs" or "hog hunting". there will be a lot of info in past threads to learn from.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 4, 2015)

Do you know what a hog track looks like compared to a deer? Can you tell the difference between armadillos rooting and turkey scratching? Do you have good boots for a lot of walking.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 4, 2015)

We walked a round 5 or 6 miles on local WMA to find fresh sign. Once we found the sign was where the GPS comes in so you can find the easiest shortest way out of there. One I shot couple weeks ago ended up being just over a 1/4 mile from truck. While planning to hunt one you need to also make plans ahead of time how and where you will get it out. Especially if it is a big one like mine that dressed 200 lbs. (make sure you have friends that are at least at home) cause a solo drag on a big hog is not easy


----------



## tmullins (Mar 5, 2015)

1. Know the kill zone on a hog
2. Hit the kill zone.
   Try looking at texasboars.com and look at the anatomy pics, its a very resourceful website
   Got that new Bow sighted in yet ?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 28, 2015)

Tip#1: don't shoot em in the shoulder with a bow. All you do is make em mad. Quartering away is your best angle. Are you hunting public or private land. Northern or southern zone? You can bait hogs on private land. This would be your best bet IMO. Good luck with it


----------



## RPM (Mar 29, 2015)

There is a thread at the top of the "hog dog" forum, anatomy 101.


----------



## Deernut3 (Apr 6, 2015)

Put up a feeder and put a trail camera on it, that's the easiest way I know. You must pay attention to the wind when hunting it though.


----------



## Barebowyer (Apr 18, 2015)

Kill on a WMA?  Only been in Ga for a year now but it is my understanding that you cannot hunt hogs on a WMA unless something else is in season?  I am referring to the date of the post which was clearly prior to turkey season.  Can someone clarify for me please?


----------



## across the river (May 1, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> Kill on a WMA?  Only been in Ga for a year now but it is my understanding that you cannot hunt hogs on a WMA unless something else is in season?  I am referring to the date of the post which was clearly prior to turkey season.  Can someone clarify for me please?



He posted on 3/4 and said he killed it "a couple of weeks ago", which would be the middle of Feb.  Small game was in then.  Muzzleloader, Bow, and any rifle we all legal at that time on most places, because the fox and bobcat season were in which allows rimfire rifles to be used.


----------

